# Hi Im New(pictures of my babies)



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

cute horses, I really like the one of the arab galloping!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome pictures. They're all gorgeous =D


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you ^^


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, your horses are beautiful. Great pictures.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

great pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

Thankies ^^


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

coolio. Beautiful horses.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

heyya wow i think your arab is gorgeous and the one which you don't own but im glad to hear you may be getting his brother wow all your horses are stunning esspically the arab  and your arab has a lovely coat and shine do you groom him everyday?and what do you compete with him?


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

horsecrazy15 said:


> heyya wow i think your arab is gorgeous and the one which you don't own but im glad to hear you may be getting his brother wow all your horses are stunning esspically the arab  and your arab has a lovely coat and shine do you groom him everyday?and what do you compete with him?



I groom him about every other day depends. I actually dont compete with him right now. I use him for trails and sometimes I teach friends how to ride on him.


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

mint horse x)


----------

